# Rescape plan



## oldwhitewood (29 Jul 2008)

Hello,

I'm looking for some advice on how to rescape my tank, my 60cm one. At the moment the plan is as follows, this is how I'm going to approach it.


Get a huge plastic container and raise it up on some stools
Take out the water from the tank and put it in the container
setup external filter and heater on the container
carefully remove the wood and plants
catch the fish and shrimp so they're all in the container
Put in wood etc and plants
Put light over the top and CO2 - this I feel would simulate the current setup on a temp basis

Then I want to remove my sand foreground and replace with more aquasoil, additionally building up the aquasoil at the back which has compacted down, so my plan is....


Drain the tank
Remove stem plants, anything else
remove sand foreground
add aquasoil over the top
put together the new layout

Do you think this is the way to go?


----------



## Dan Crawford (29 Jul 2008)

All sounds good to me. What i'd do to remove the sand is put a divider in where the sand meets the aquasoil (place it 10mm further into the aquasoil) and then syphon out the sand and replace with aquasoil, voila!


----------



## Dave Spencer (29 Jul 2008)

Good to see you back, Neil. 

Seems that a few of us have let our tanks go to rack and ruin due to recent personal circumstances.  

Dave.


----------



## oldwhitewood (30 Jul 2008)

Thanks guys, yes I think this is the right approach, it can't be any more messy than when I had to remove aquasoil from 100cm tank but that's another story! 

I must say though although I have neglected to manage my tank it has stayed remarkably resilient, the only algae has been on the glass, and the plants have shown no signs of stopping growing, although growth is not as controlled or as strong as it was 6 months or so ago. It has taken a more wild established look to it, I think these tanks are definately long term, this is the longest I've ran a planted tank for without it going wrong, it's been running since Dec 2006.


----------



## Joecoral (1 Aug 2008)

sounds a lot more sophistiocated than when I drained my community set up last week
sand removing tools: childs plastic spade like you'd get at the beach lol
sand + tetracomplete = messy brown crap


----------

